# Aftemarket header and downpipe



## Clooney3 (Apr 10, 2011)

i have a 1999 nissan altima se an recently got a hole in the stock flexpipe. im looking to put obx 4-2-1 headers and flexpipe on my car but heard that obx products dont fit so great what do you guys think will i have problems with them.


thanks matt


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Anything and everything they make has fitment issues....Looks a bit small on the collector side IMO...But you can mod it and make all the necessary adjustments to make it a winner...It's only $165!!! You can have an exhaust shop weld in a flange such as a 3-bolt, 2-bolt, T-flange, Ball joint, etc...
OBX 4-1 Exhaust Headers 93-97 98-01 Nissan Altima 2.4L | eBay

Check out MES for a really nice exhaust system as well:
Results for Car Exhaust:98-01 Nissan Altima


----------

